# Autumn Copenhagen.



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Köbtke said:


> Glad our little city made a decent impression on you  Can I ask where you are from? And when exactly you were here?


I live in Moscow. Last time in your city I was in October of this year. Your town is beautiful there are a lot of tourists from many countries of the world inhabitants are composed of many nationalities they are very friendly.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Monument to the founder of Copenhagen - Bishop Absalon installed on the square near the church of St. Nicholas.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Christiansborg the Danish castle with 1167, then the Royal Palace, and after 1849 until the present time the building of the Danish Parliament, the Folketing.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Holman Church is on the bank of the canal. It was built in 1563, and served as a naval church by Christian IV.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Stock Exchange Bercy is located on the island Slotskholmen located in the old part of Copenhagen.










The exchange is built on poles above the surface of the water, and channels surrounded from three sides.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Cathedral of Copenhagen, the Church of virgin Mary, the building in neo-classical styles performed by sculptor Thorvaldsen.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The University of Copenhagen old building in the inner city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice updates


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The round tower is one of the University buildings.










According to legend, in 1716, Peter the First on the horse made the climb to the tower, which was followed by his wife in a carriage drawn by six horses.


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

A model showing an elevated station with a cross section.


----------

